# strawberry



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

i have never ice fished the berry and was wondering where is a good place to go and how deep have the fish been lately?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know where you fish up there this time of year. I fish early and mid winter but don't think i've ever been to the berry in march. How's the ice? I woulnd't imagine you'de want a wheeler on the ice this time of year or I'de say head to Haw's it always treats me fair. But the ladders might not be too bad of an idea. I would head to the ladders or chicken creek. Anyone know the ice condidtions up there? What about scofield?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ice was about 26" on Sunday. There were machines doing just fine up there. The slush wasn't bad either.

Just keep your rod in your hand and you'll catch more. Tip your jigs with minnows or crawlers. I caught all of my fish in about 7 feet of water at the Ladders, but others were more successful in about 30ft.


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for the info. i was wondering about the ladders and that is probably where we will go. i'm headed up there tomorrow and i'll let you know how we do.


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone ice fish on the berry in the evening. I have some free time saturday and thought about taking the kids for an afternoon on the ice. They love to go do things outdoors with me even if we only have a couple hours. I would think deer creek is a little sketchy to take the kids on the ice there now?

Thanks to everyone for all the reports. They really help us busy dads make the best of fishing when we are busy with other duties.

The coach


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

People were fishing DC ice on Sunday in Wallsburg Bay and on the main body as well. I wouldn't recommend it though. The north end is open water. Use your head if you try it. 

The Middle Provo is getting stacked up with pre-spawn rainbows and the Charleston Bridge area should be giving up a lot of action right about now.


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

well i made it up the the berry yesturday and had a blast. we would have caught a lot of fish if we had not been kicked out of our first spot. we found the fish, drilled our holes and had the tent all set up for about an hour when a highway patrolman came out to us and asked us to move. a large propane truck had rolled off the highway right at the ladders and they were concerned we were too close. we could see fish all over the bottom but for safety we had to pack it all up and head somewhere else.










we headed over to mudd creek and it was a lot slower. we did catch two nice cuts, a 18" and a 20". i love catching big cuts even though you must put them back. using underwater cameras was a blast and fun to watch how the fish responded to our different baits. i hope i can get up there again but if not i hope it melts quick so i can take the boat up there.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

hey El Sporko. I ran into you over at Mud Creek. Did you catch anymore over there after I left? I missed three hits and Landed one 18 incher after I switched from a white cutter to a chartrouse cutter. For me I got more hits tipping with a mellow than I did with chubs!


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

we pulled in another 20 inchers but the fish sparatic. still agreat day on the lake though.


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

stupid ice fishing


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Emerald2008 said:


> stupid ice fishing


Great reply [attachment=0:3lqtmwkk]horse taking a shizz.gif[/attachment:3lqtmwkk]


----------

